# Bad Day at Tuross Bar



## Snappahead (Nov 17, 2007)

Apologies if this has been posted before, but I came accross this last night while doing a bit of a search about the Tuross area. While the story is not about fishing from a yak, it's an interesting read and yet another demonstration of how quickly things can change.

http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/mag/25/tuross.htm


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the link Andy it is very good reading and thought provoking


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Eek, goes to show what can happen when you run out of plans...

I think its time Canberra and South Coast members had a surf safety lesson from the kayak...


----------

